# Clicker style pens



## ripjack13

I like the clickers. A lot. But ...I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good one. Not a bolt action either. I got a couple comfort click styles from psi and and after a couple of months of use they froze up. I really don't wanna take em apart...yet. but I most likely will later on.
So...what is out there that is going to last?


----------



## Sprung

I've been liking the Vertex click and Mike - @Bean_counter - has highly recommended them too. If you do make them, the one thing I'd say to do is the toothpick trick in the clicker section. I write primarily with fountain pens, but do have a Vertex Click (Gunmetal with Yellow Cedar Burl) on my desk that sees a fair amount of use each week and occasionally can even be found in my pocket in place of one of my fountain pens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

The Vertex is the only click pen I'm familiar with. I wanted to make sure I was doing a good quality one if I was going to do a clicker.

I do want to try this one and might pick up some of these kits the next time I restock on kits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Vertex click!

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

http://www.milanspens.com/#!click-mechanisms/c1qu1

http://www.richardlgreenwald.com/pe...c-2_7/?zenid=b6a72c523e058c06423cbe14a557e54e

Anyone make a kitless clicker? I like the all metal mechanisms Milans shows...


----------



## duncsuss

_*While I was thinking about it, Marc posted the exact same thing ... *_

Of the kits I've made, Vertex click is the best (as others have suggested, I glue a toothpick or something into the hole in the plunger rod to add strength.)

The Compson click pen from PennState seems okay, but doesn't feel as sturdy as the Vertex.

The outright best mechanism I've used is the SKM-88 on THIS PAGE -- it's nickel plated brass. But I don't think you're going to find this in a "standard" kit. Mike Redburn (SilverPenParts) uses them in his Sterling Silver pen kits.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## keepanionme

I've made the Vertex, Cigar, and Apex click pens.

All 3 are great kits IMO. 

The Vertex, I've had the plunger issue everyone talked about. Overall is a good pen. Personally, my fingers don't like the flat spots that make the Vertex unique. Mine pictured is in Bolivian Rosewood I believe.

The Cigar, I've not had any issues with it. It's a very sturdy pen and makes a great daily carrier. I've used it for about a year and have never had problems. Mine pictured is in marblewood.

The Apex. The only issue I had with it was during construction. One of the unique features of this pen is the plunger is turned also. With it being 3/4", the first 2 times I tried to make the plunger piece, it cracked. I think the best part of this kit is you can really show off the material you choose. Mine is made from Russian Olive Burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Sprung said:


> I've been liking the Vertex click and Mike - @Bean_counter - has highly recommended them too. If you do make them, the one thing I'd say to do is the toothpick trick in the clicker section. I write primarily with fountain pens, but do have a Vertex Click (Gunmetal with Yellow Cedar Burl) on my desk that sees a fair amount of use each week and occasionally can even be found in my pocket in place of one of my fountain pens.


What is the toothpick trick. I make these and like the clicker


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> _*While I was thinking about it, Marc posted the exact same thing ... *_
> 
> 
> 
> The outright best mechanism I've used is the SKM-88 on THIS PAGE -- it's nickel plated brass. But I don't think you're going to find this in a "standard" kit.



What kind of kit would that one fit in? I'm leaning towards getting some of those. I can't find info on the pen kit it would work in....

I hate the plastic clicker mechanical units. Seems like they do not last.


----------



## Jerry B

in all the different wood/pen groups I belong to, I've read numerous posts about almost all the clickers having issues, except the Vertex (if you use the toothpick to begin with)
I've tried 4 different kits, from PSI & CSUSA, all have had issues not long after sending to customers, to the point I don't want to do any more ;-(
I've yet to try the Vertex, but will in the future as it seems to be the least troublesome ........

@Sprung , stay away from the* Artisan Clicker Pen ,* it seems to have the most problem posts of all I've read, clicker "wears out" in very little time
I really hate making a pen that might present an issues after customer gets it, as it ruins my reputation for making quality pens 
(whether it's my fault or not, customers will always think it is poor craftsmanship) ;-(

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter

+1000 on the vertex like Matt suggested. Another I would suggest is the stratus from psi. Uses the same click mechanism as the vertex and has a unique look. I really like them and use the toothpick trick on it as well. Here are 2 examples, one in red palm and the other in Oak Burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Final Strut

Bean_counter said:


> +1000 on the vertex like Matt suggested. Another I would suggest is the stratus from psi. Uses the same click mechanism as the vertex and has a unique look. I really like them and use the toothpick trick on it as well. Here are 2 examples, one in red palm and the other in Oak Burl. View attachment 89740View attachment 89741



Those are pretty sharp. The tip on them kind of reminds me of a Pentel drafting pencil.

That oak burl looks kind of familiar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Anyone try the Vesper yet? 
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKVESGM.html


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> What kind of kit would that one fit in? I'm leaning towards getting some of those. I can't find info on the pen kit it would work in....
> 
> I hate the plastic clicker mechanical units. Seems like they do not last.



AFAIK it doesn't fit a kit. You'd have to drill a hole and tap it to match the threads on the click mechanism -- the tap is 7mm x 0.75, so the hole you'd drill is 6.25mm (I think letter drill bit B or C would be close.) It might be possible to modify an existing click mechanism to take this clicker by drilling it out, gluing something in to plug the hole, then drilling and tapping.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Tclem said:


> What is the toothpick trick. I make these and like the clicker



I'm away from home right now, but I'll try to get some pics of it tomorrow - it's really simple to do. 


@Jerry B - thanks for the heads up on the artisan clicker! Saves me from finding out the hard way since I couldn't find anything about it in my research on it.


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> What is the toothpick trick. I make these and like the clicker



This is from @duncsuss post over in another topic about vertex pens...


duncsuss said:


> Here's a crummy shot of the end of the "plunger" (that the shiny button screws onto) with a piece of toothpick glued inside. I shaved the stick till it slid all the way to the bottom of the hole, then took it out again and dripped a little CA down there. After I pushed the stick back in and let the CA set, I trimmed off the excess with an Exacto knife.
> 
> (Note that this piece is from a broken mechanism -- in a working part, this plunger is trapped inside a sleeve that screws into the hex-bolt pen top component.)
> 
> View attachment 85585



Click on the arrow in the top of the quote box and it will bring you to the topic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rhossack

I'm surprised (maybe I've missed it) I haven't seen the "Long Click" pen kit listed here. I think it is a great billboard to show off your blank.

If my memory serves me right I believe Aaron (Laulauwoods) was the first to introduce thise kits (Black Titainium, Gold Titainium and Rhodium)

I have no idea how many of these I've made but I do know that I have had zero failures with the click mechanism and only one that the clicker didn't work and it arrived that way.

I am pretty fussy about the plating on these kits and tend to use mostly have bought these kits from from:

Laulauwoods http://www.laulaupenkits.com/Long-Click-Ballpoint-Pen-Kit-p/lclickbp.htm

And Timberbits http://www.timberbits.com/executive-clicker-pen-kits.html

Ed Brown from Exotics also carries these http://www.exoticblanks.com/long-clicker/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

It looks like the Artisan pen....

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/13/1170/Artisan-Clicker-Pen-Kit


----------



## Bean_counter

Ron you are correct those are great kits as well. I've made plenty and have never had a failure either. The only thing I don't like about these is that the clicker is LOUD, lol. They do show off a lot of blank.

I love the way you made that one look like a Euro, very cool indeed!



rhossack said:


> I'm surprised (maybe I've missed it) I haven't seen the "Long Click" pen kit listed here. I think it is a great billboard to show off your blank.
> 
> If my memory serves me right I believe Aaron (Laulauwoods) was the first to introduce thise kits (Black Titainium, Gold Titainium and Rhodium)
> 
> I have no idea how many of these I've made but I do know that I have had zero failures with the click mechanism and only one that the clicker didn't work and it arrived that way.
> 
> I am pretty fussy about the plating on these kits and tend to use mostly have bought these kits from from:
> 
> Laulauwoods http://www.laulaupenkits.com/Long-Click-Ballpoint-Pen-Kit-p/lclickbp.htm
> 
> And Timberbits http://www.timberbits.com/executive-clicker-pen-kits.html
> 
> Ed Brown from Exotics also carries these http://www.exoticblanks.com/long-clicker/


----------



## Bean_counter

Havent tried it yet but I am betting it has the Vertex clicker in it as well. Not a fan of the stylus on the tip though



ripjack13 said:


> Anyone try the Vesper yet?
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKVESGM.html


----------



## ripjack13

I need a stylus and a clicker for at least 4 pens so that one fit the bill. But I don't know how long it will last. I just took my wifes long clicker for an edc. I'm pretty hard on my pens so this will be a good test. It's almost a year old too but it's been on a shelf collecting dust cuz she doesn't like rollerball pens. She's a sharpie fine point girl....


----------



## Final Strut

Bean_counter said:


> Havent tried it yet but I am betting it has the Vertex clicker in it as well. Not a fan of the stylus on the tip though


I just went and checked them out. They have a version without the stylus on the tip. Unfortunately, like most new PSI kits they are out of stock and it will probably take 3 months before anyone will actually be able to buy one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...I signed up to be notified when it's available....


----------



## ripjack13

The vesper 6 pen kit is in stock today. Limit 1 per customer though. I just got one before it sells oit again...


----------



## ripjack13

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKVESSS.html


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> The vesper 6 pen kit is in stock today. Limit 1 per customer though. I just got one before it sells oit again...


Thanks for the heads-up and link ... I'll try it out and see how it compares to the other PennState clicker pens I've made (Vertex and Compson).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm sure it will look sweet....


----------



## ripjack13

I have a small left over block of stabilized dyed burl. Not sure of the type of burl but it's cool looking. Might have to try that for the first one in line....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> I'm sure it will look sweet....


The pen might not be so hot, but Andrew's cocobolo and Cliff's amboyna and HRB always look good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well....I hope it's a good one. When you gets yours can you tell if that mechanism will work with the metal one we posted above?


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Well....I hope it's a good one. When you gets yours can you tell if that mechanism will work with the metal one we posted above?


I have one of the metal mechanisms, it's on the (very long) list of "things to play around with when I get bored" ... I can change it's priority so it comes ahead of "learn to use the Kelton bowl coring system I bought from @Tclem a couple of years back" 

Just remembered I also have a Vertex clicker kit that I damaged the clicker -- I don't think it would be easy to use the metal part to repair it though. I should take a look at that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy evans

I've used several of the LeRoi click kits and have not had a problem. Get them at Smittys pen works.


----------



## duncsuss

teddy evans said:


> I've used several of the LeRoi click kits and have not had a problem. Get them at Smittys pen works.


I've made a few Smitty's LeRoi Elegant click pen. While I haven't had a problem, the action feels a little "sloppy" compared with the Vertex click -- the button wobbles a little, and the resistance to pressure is very low.

It may be a personal preference thing -- I prefer the feel of a solid piece of engineering, no slack, and a smooth, even pressure when I activate a pen. I was spoiled in my youth with a couple of Parker ballpoints, the type where you press the whole "cap" not a button on the end of it. Now _that_ was a ballpoint action ...


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> I was spoiled in my youth with a couple of Parker ballpoints, the type where you press the whole "cap" not a button on the end of it. Now _that_ was a ballpoint action ...



YES!!! I remember a silver parker pen my mom had. I loved that one. I have 2 or 3 kits where you press the whole top. I made one so far. Didn't work out so good. It is very very finicky.


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> YES!!! I remember a silver parker pen my mom had. I loved that one. I have 2 or 3 kits where you press the whole top. I made one so far. Didn't work out so good. It is very very finicky.


If you're ready to go custom on your ballpoints ... LINK 

(I'm nearly at the point where I'd seriously consider thinking about possibly trying it ... )

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## teddy evans

I've just made a few of the vertex but I have to agree, they are smooth.


----------



## duncsuss

teddy evans said:


> I've just made a few of the vertex but I have to agree, they are smooth.



I just took out one each of the Vertex click and the LeRoi Elegant click to remind myself of the differences in action.

The single most obvious difference is that the Vertex is almost silent, it doesn't actually make a "click" sound. All I hear is the sound of the plunger and refill and spring movement.

The LeRoi Elegant click, on the other hand, makes 2 distinct clicks when you actuate the mechanism -- one when you press the plunger (it indicates you've pressed far enough) and another during the release motion. Both clicks are pretty loud.


----------



## Jerry B

duncsuss said:


> I'll try it out and see how it compares to the other PennState clicker pens I've made


I'll be watching to hear your thoughts as to how well it works and if it'll last longer than other clickers that seem to be inundated with problems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> If you're ready to go custom on your ballpoints ... LINK
> 
> (I'm nearly at the point where I'd seriously consider thinking about possibly trying it ... )



Yea I'm not ready yet....I'm still learning how to get a good finish.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ChrisK

+1 on the Long Click or Clicker sold by Aaron Lau. I rather purchase this kit from Aaron for he offers 3 platings (Gold + Black Titanium and Rhodium) for sale. It's the only click pen I've made so far and I sticked to it due to its faultless performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just finished up a spartan clicker. I think I like this kit's clicker. It's smooth, and quiet. Anyone make one before? comments on it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> I just finished up a spartan clicker. I think I like this kit's clicker. It's smooth, and quiet. Anyone make one before? comments on it?


I haven't made this one.

Does the mechanism look similar to the one in the Vertex Click kit? That's the smoothest/quietest mechanism I know of.

(Also, does it have a hole in the actuator stem -- like the Vertex -- that would benefit from gluing in a piece of toothpick?)


----------



## ripjack13

I don't have any vertex kits to compare. But I'll get some pix of the kit posted up later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@duncsuss here's the pix of the mechanism....



 
That's the top side


----------



## ripjack13

Here's the bottom side....



 
No hole...


----------



## ripjack13




----------

